# 2009 Spec-V GT-R



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Nissan Spec-V Release Date and Price Firmed, GT-R LM Rumours










Nissan JP have confirmed the existence of a Spec-V GT-R, a lighter and more powerful version of the already extreme Japanese supercar, and latest speculation suggests the car could make an appearance at the 12th annual Nismo Festival being held at Fuji Speedway, Japan, at the end of this month.

Spec-V GT-R will be priced at ¥15,000,000 (approximately $153,000 / £100,000 at current exchange rates) in Japan and go on sale in February next year

Nissan recently, through its official in-house tuner Nismo, revealed a new upgrade package for the GT-R, which included a titanium exhaust system, six-spoke Rays alloy wheels and revised underbody panels. Recent GT-R prototypes spotted at the Nurburgring featured the same Nismo upgrades.

Spec-V attributes will be a lighter kerb weight brought about by the use of carbon-fiber for some of the body panels and internal structure. Extra power, an estimated 100hp (75kW) more than the standard GT-R, will be courtesy of increased boost pressure and fine-tuning of the ECU and exhaust system.

Possibly new colour.


wait for it.....


Special 10 units made a month. (Normal GTR 1000 units). Don't expect to see in UK spec for a while given the rarely and Japan gets all the best stuff first.


who wants one ?


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Nice 
£100k in Japan? That would probobly mean £150k in Europe. damn that exchange rate.

A bit curious to know if it's got the same gearbox as the regular GTR.


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Would have to be magnitutes better to warrant that price, albeit mostly increased due to the exchange rate. I suspect there will be a reasonable price hike on the standard GTR before long though. It really depends on the size of the currency hedge they would have done!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice, hopefully in a few months/year they will be around 80-90K with the exchange rate going back up. 

And another 100hp?! This thing will be a beast! any idea of the weight loss? and I love those wheels.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Are they including the carbon brakes now ? or will that be an option on the car?

10 Units, thats going to be one looonnggg waiting list.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

The mysterious pic with a missing "ring" time popped up in my mind.
Could it be the Spec-V ring time 

Can't find the pic, but it's somewhere on this forum.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Kris GTRBLOG news made a few news sites

http://www.orange.evo.co.uk/news/evonews/231108/gtr_specv.html?sid=dc99865a270d


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i love how they dont even give a source where they found it.

btw the link didnt work, here is a working link
GT-R Spec-V | evo News | News | evo


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

I wonder if the Spec-V will feature R-compound tyres?
Maybe some Dunlop Direzza or Bridgestone RE540

Those alone would probobly cut the ring time with a couple of seconds compared to the regular GTR. I would be suprised if the Spec-V didn't have R-tyres.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

if it did it would be the bridgestone 55's
it featured this wheel in the tokochi 24 hour races.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

£100k odd puts it well into Porsche/Ferrari/Lambo territory - wasn't one of the key strengths of the car that it's a "supercar beater at half the price" ? Remember what happened to the NSX Nissan...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so buy the non spec-v


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Dont know if this is a repost, but goes on sale in Japan with reservations from 19/12/08 (ie tomorrow given the time difference) and official release 8/1/09. Deliveries in February. Source = GTR world.
Apparently, Tim Gallagher of Nissan North America has indicated that the spec-V is not expected to be available in North America. Wonder if it will come to Europe...


----------

